# Copper Bolus Fail!



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

This was my first time giving copper bolus to my goats. I heard using a pet piller is better than a balling gun so I purchased a pet piller. The pet piller I got was not the long ones. It is probably average size and the rubber tip that holds the bolus doesn't grip that well. Anyhow, I put it in the back of my goats mouth and they end up chewing it and spitting some out. I am thinking, I could have put it in a banana and it would have worked better, at least for one of my goats. Should I give it again? Is a balling gun better?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The problem with a balling gun is it's not for the size that most people use. I use a balling gun and use much larger boluses then the 4gm on my does and it works perfect. I ran into the same issue with the pill popper and I had actually bought some copper boluses and a pill popper from someone that cut that crap rubber off the end and glued a piece of like PVC pipe on the end, it's just big enough to put the bolus in. Now if you do a search there's a copper bolus thread going on and today they just posted how they got a balling gun and cut the large part off the end and then use it, sounds like a great plan to me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh but yes if the bolus didn't go down them try again  lost of people have luck with treats, most of mine are so mad and know what's coming they won't take a great from me lol


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Some of mine take the copper particles in peanut butter and some I just open the pill up and sprinkle it in a tiny bit of grain and they lick it up. If they don't take it all I add a little more grain. I take them into the milking stanchon to do this. It works fine and I know that it gets into their system fine as I have seen the coat change on a couple that needed it. My spoiled girls would have a fit if I tried to put it down their throat and I would also worry about getting it in the windpipe. But that is just me - I hate giving shots or forcing something down their throats. I will try any other way that works.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Giving copper is 'the worst' ... I've tried so many ways! Last time I made a grain ration for each goat, drizzled honey on it and mixed in the copper. It wasn't too bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

PBS Livestock Supply sells a balling gun that is the right size for a 
copper bolus. It is plastic and the cost is minimal. And it works! 
I always buy a bunch when I go to their retail store and end up giving them away! 








The smaller one at the top is the one I use. It is sort of a brown color.
It is $1.49.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the smaller balling gun as well, I put the bolus in there and then place a piece of grain on the side of it so it doesn't fall out as I am putting it back into the mouth, it works well for us.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I couldn't find my popper for 00 capsules, but I remembered someone saying that they mix their copper in marshmallow and their goats just eat it, so I tried that and 5 out of 7 ate it right up. Then I found my popper...


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried peanut butter oatmeal balls, which 5 liked. Mushed up soft bread, 3 more ate that. Of the 5 remaining goats, no takers for marshmallow or banana. They definitely have individual preferences!

I ended up baking copper goat cookies and *everyone* loved them so I will plan to do this again next time. I opened the bolus, dumped it into a bowl with a bit of flour, oatmeal, wheat germ, touch of baking soda and salt, just a touch of brown sugar to make it crispy, then just enough molasses to hold it all together.

Flatten into fairly thin rounds, bake at 350 for 7-8 minutes watching carefully so they don't burn. When cool, feed as treats and they'll never know what hit 'em lol!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

That sounds good enough for me to eat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My vet always told me not to give in a treat as they will chew them and they will not work as well. I have the balling gun and I do go pretty far back in the mouth so they have to swallow the cooper bolus.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

J-Mes said:


> This was my first time giving copper bolus to my goats. I heard using a pet piller is better than a balling gun so I purchased a pet piller. The pet piller I got was not the long ones. It is probably average size and the rubber tip that holds the bolus doesn't grip that well. Anyhow, I put it in the back of my goats mouth and they end up chewing it and spitting some out. I am thinking, I could have put it in a banana and it would have worked better, at least for one of my goats. Should I give it again? Is a balling gun better?


If your goats like salted roasted peanuts.. find a big one ,,open shell ,,take one peanut out and put the bolus in one of the two parts.close it up and hold together with a little peanut butter or just with your hand..they will gobble them up..i give them a good one first and then the bolus peanut..sneaky,,but it works..


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> My vet always told me not to give in a treat as they will chew them and they will not work as well. I have the balling gun and I do go pretty far back in the mouth so they have to swallow the cooper bolus.


Ahhhwww,,,thats the only way i can get them to take them!!:hammer:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I put the capsule in a treat, it seems to be working for me


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

How often do you guys give copper?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to bolus, but it was a royal pain getting it down whole. Now I just give it in mashed up banana. They don't seem to chew it and it is much easier for everyone involved.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> How often do you guys give copper?


I give it 3-4 times a year, but your mileage will vary depending on the nutrient makeup of what you feed and supplement. I attended a lecture on the devastating effects of copper toxicity, and it is not pretty, let me tell you. How copper is absorbed appears to be very complex, and is related to the levels of other minerals, such as iron and molybdenum. It makes my head spin a bit.


----------

